# Breakout/Breakaway Weight & Molds



## Captn Teez (May 19, 2009)

We have the molds and assembly kits in stock. Mold consist of enough parts to make 5 weights from 2-8 ounce. We have 4 different assembly kits with three sizes of wires and 1 side wire. Each kit will assemble 10 weights. All of this is priced very well....

Tight Lines

Pier 30

http://www.pier30fish.com/weights


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

bad link...


----------



## Captn Teez (May 19, 2009)

*New Link For Breakouts*

http://www.pier30fish.com/pier30/weights/


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Captn Teez said:


> http://www.pier30fish.com/pier30/weights/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Captn Teez (May 19, 2009)

*Location*

We are located before the ICW bridge before surfside, texas. 1517 East Hwy 332 on the right. 713-201-6598.

Thanks

Teez


----------

